# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  None Dare Call It Treason

## Coolwalker

Today our nation is facing perhaps the most critical situation it has  faced since 1776 when our nation declared our Independence!  Our very  Constitution is being attacked by a man who has taken an oath of office  to, preserve, protect, and defend the Constitution of the United  States, and also by those who have taken an oath to support and  defend that same Constitution.  Yet, some elected representatives find  it in their best interest to refuse to honor their Oath of Office.  We,  the people, had sent these senators and representatives to their office  with the idea that they would be trusted with our Constitution.  But  instead, they betray the very principles of their office.  Some lay  claim that this is an act of treason.  With this in mind, let us look at  just what treason is defined as.
Read more: http://freedomoutpost.com/2013/01/no...#ixzz2JaRxus2v


_"Treason is the highest crime of a civil nature of which a man can be guilty. Its signification is different in different countries. In general, it is the offense of attempting to overthrow the government of the state to which the offender owes allegiance, or of betraying the state into the hands of a foreign power. In monarchies, the killing of the king, or an attempt to take his life, is treason. In England, to imagine or compass the death of the king, or of the prince, or of the queen consort, or of the heir apparent of the crown, is high treason; as are many other offenses created by statute."_

from: 1828 Websters Dictionary

----------


## Trinnity

I call it treason! Obama is a traitor and so is Eric Holder. Do they think we buy the bull about F&F? Hell no, both of them are at the helm of that ship.

----------

birddog (02-02-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

Oh I agree, but unfortunately (for America) we aren't in congress to bring them up on charges. Our leaders (tongue in cheek) are cowards, they are afraid of what public opinion would do to them. Public opinion be damned. Do what is right!

----------


## St James

> Oh I agree, but unfortunately (for America) we aren't in congress to bring them up on charges. Our leaders (tongue in cheek) are cowards, they are afraid of what public opinion would do to them. Public opinion be damned. Do what is right!


see? there is a reason they isolate themselves from us once they are in office. They carry guns, have armed escorts and have immunity from every crime except murder (when a ballsy prosecutor does his job right)

----------


## garyo

And we keep electing them because we are the ones that are cowards.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-02-2013),webrockk (02-03-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> Oh I agree, but unfortunately (for America) we aren't in congress to bring them up on charges. Our leaders (tongue in cheek) are cowards, they are afraid of what public opinion would do to them. Public opinion be damned. Do what is right!


*They don't want to admit* this terrible president is a terrible anti-American irresponsible fraud.

----------


## Guest

> *They don't want to admit* this terrible president is a terrible anti-American irresponsible fraud.


No, they won't bring him up on charges because most of them are actually closet globalists with him.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-02-2013),The XL (02-02-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Today our nation is facing perhaps the most critical situation it has  faced since 1776 when our nation declared our Independence!  Our very  Constitution is being attacked by a man who has taken an oath of office  to, “…preserve, protect, and defend the Constitution of the United  States,” and also by those who have taken an oath to “support and  defend” that same Constitution.  Yet, some elected representatives find  it in their best interest to refuse to honor their Oath of Office.  We,  the people, had sent these senators and representatives to their office  with the idea that they would be trusted with our Constitution.  But  instead, they betray the very principles of their office.  Some lay  claim that this is an act of treason.  With this in mind, let us look at  just what treason is defined as.
> Read more: http://freedomoutpost.com/2013/01/no...#ixzz2JaRxus2v
> 
> 
> _"Treason is the highest crime of a civil nature of which a man can be guilty. Its signification is different in different countries. In general, it is the offense of attempting to overthrow the government of the state to which the offender owes allegiance, or of betraying the state into the hands of a foreign power. In monarchies, the killing of the king, or an attempt to take his life, is treason. In England, to imagine or compass the death of the king, or of the prince, or of the queen consort, or of the heir apparent of the crown, is high treason; as are many other offenses created by statute."_
> 
> from: 1828 Websters Dictionary


So what are you going to do about it?

----------


## liberal_hack

Would you all care for me to post the tin foil hat video again? Would it help?

----------


## Guest

> Would you all care for me to post the tin foil hat video again? Would it help?


Only if the guys in it are hot.

----------

